# Saber-tooth Squirrel



## jirodriguez

This explains sooooo much! LOL








Of course I don't know that the writers of the article actually had Cheryl in mind at the time:

http://arstechnica.com/science/news...ges-150-million-year-gap-in-fossil-record.ars


----------



## squirrel

Oh my sweet, sweet Johnny. You know I'm a lover not a fighter. Okay, I'm not a lover right now, or yesterday, or the day before that BUT when UPS brings my_ package _tomorrow IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG.


----------



## alelover

I think I see a BBQ logo in there Johnny.


----------



## jirodriguez

LOL.... Cheryl you are a crack up! If you haven't seen it you have to watch Ice Age 3: Dawn of the Dinosaurs. The female squirrel on there is an absolute hoot to watch.


----------

